# Best place



## steve bellinger (Oct 25, 2014)

to buy deer grunt call blanks? Would like to make my brothers and brother in laws a grunt call for Christmas. The only ones I've ever bought were from penn state, and didn't think they were that good sounding. So as I'm still a rookie at this game making would like your help.
Thanks Steve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling (Oct 25, 2014)

are you talking wood blanks or do you mean the reed and guts ?

check out Tho good place buy if just lookin for few reeds ,,,,go with white plastic one much better sound IMO 

http://thogamecallsstore.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=48

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 25, 2014)

Mike thanks a lot. Just ordered enough for all the Brothers and BIL's. Now to figure out what to make for the woman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 25, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> . Now to figure out what to make for the woman.



How about a doe bleat?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Same reed just have to choke up on it to get her too bleat just no to much or you will kill the call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

